# New Screwdrivers



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm in need of a new set after a 'friend' used mine as a crow bar by the look of it, I used to lock them up but decided they would be safe in my garage/workshop. Seems not, he used them to pry the pins out a fan electrical connector with success but ruined the tips. I was not paying attention what he was up to I was under the car.

Can anyone recommend a set? Don't want cheap tat but don't want to spend Â£250 lol.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

If they're half decent screwdrivers, you can renew the tips....rather than having to buy a complete new set.

Alternatively, A*F do a good set for Â£75. http://www.ebay.co.u...=item58a81c0c82


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I'd recommend Bergeon.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I have some of AG Thomas's own brand ones. They are good.

Dave


----------



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks. I'll look at them all. I could get new tips but they are old and I fancy an upgrade.


----------

